

Help My newsletters are flagged as spam.  - yespauls

Recently, my out going email is sent to spam and junk folders. Why? What can I do to prevent this from happening?
======
benologist
Use a service like MailChimp.com for your newsletters, but be careful - they
will ban you if a lot of users flag you as spam.

One thing you can do to avoid being flagged is make sure the people actually
want your newsletter - they signed up to _your_ service at least semi-
recently.

------
ricardobeat
I'd also recommend subscribing to a dedicated mail service. There are dozens
of variables that affect your mail delivery. You should read the postmark blog
(<http://blog.postmarkapp.com/>) for a peek into those.

------
Ntagg
Do you have reverse dns records set up?

